# MRV V112 error since patch



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

For the last few weeks, since the patch that enabled streaming outside the home, my MRV has been broken and gives a V112 error, it was working flawlessly before then.

Any suggestions for troubleshooting would be appreciated.

So far I have:
Rebooted router
Rebooted both Roamios.
Switched from MOCA to Ethernet and eventually back to MOCA (on 1 tivo)
Switched from MOCA to Wireless and back to eventually MOCA (on 1 tivo)


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

I've had intermittent issues but I can't reproduce them on demand with any consistency. Often, I can resolve/workaround the issue by starting a stream from my Premiere then trying again with the Roamio. Rebooting the Tivos has no effect for me either.

Has MRV or MRS not worked at all since the patch? It works for me, its just inconsistent.


----------



## akaussie (Aug 18, 2010)

I've been running into this periodically trying to stream a program stored on my Roamio on my Premiere. I would say about 1/2-2/3 of the time I try and start a program I get the V112 error. Usually a reboot on the Premiere will solve the issue for a short while, then it pops up again.
I have no issues using MRV though.
Roamio is connected to my airport extreme router via Moca, Premiere via Powerline. I am assuming that my mixture of networking items, the powerline in particular, contribute to the issue.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

Something else I've tried after receiving this error, not involving the Premiere at all, is to select a different show for MRS on the Roamio. Then back out of that show and select the show I originally wanted to stream. That seems to force the Tivo to try again.

I don't use Moca, everything is on gigabit Ethernet.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Just added a Roamio basic, have had a Plus for a while. They are hard wired on the network via Ethernet. I too am getting the V112 error quite frequently when trying to stream shows from each other. Transferring always seems to work. 

So far streaming via iPad seems to work fine, but I'm guessing that uses different method?

-Kevin


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

kbmb said:


> Just added a Roamio basic, have had a Plus for a while. They are hard wired on the network via Ethernet. I too am getting the V112 error quite frequently when trying to stream shows from each other. Transferring always seems to work.
> 
> So far streaming via iPad seems to work fine, but I'm guessing that uses different method?
> 
> -Kevin


I just starting to get the same on my Roamio to Roamio streaming but not on xfers.


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

kbmb said:


> Just added a Roamio basic, have had a Plus for a while. They are hard wired on the network via Ethernet. I too am getting the V112 error quite frequently when trying to stream shows from each other. Transferring always seems to work.
> 
> So far streaming via iPad seems to work fine, but I'm guessing that uses different method?
> 
> -Kevin


It seems I have been getting this as well. I use to be able to stream to another Tivo, then one day I kept getting the V112 error messages. I have been able to reboot one of the Tivo's and it would work for a couple of days and then back with the same V112 error message.

Both of my Tivo's are hardwired to the network. At one time I used static IP's until someone at Tivo support told me that I should use DHCP. I personally have no idea why that makes a difference since they give you an option to use static. It would suggest to me that their software is broke, why give the option to the customer if you don't want them to use it? If that is the case then take it away from them so the option is not there to mess with.

I have said this before but, as much money as the Tivo boxes cost, I would like the damn things to work 90% of the time. There is nothing more that makes a customer mad then when (He/She) puts out $500 for a box and pays a service fee every month just to have this many problems.

Not to mention calling support only to be told it is your network settings and yet nothing else is having problems except the Tivo box. This kind of strikes me kind of odd? Really, so Tivo gets you to mess with your settings and OOPS our network is really causing the problems. Way to go Tivo, thanks for the excellent support in trouble shooting!

I understand that some of the users who call in really have no clue but don't treat EVERY customer that way.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mburnno said:


> It seems I have been getting this as well. I use to be able to stream to another Tivo, then one day I kept getting the V112 error messages. I have been able to reboot one of the Tivo's and it would work for a couple of days and then back with the same V112 error message.
> 
> Both of my Tivo's are hardwired to the network. At one time I used static IP's until someone at Tivo support told me that I should use DHCP. I personally have no idea why that makes a difference since they give you an option to use static. It would suggest to me that their software is broke, why give the option to the customer if you don't want them to use it? If that is the case then take it away from them so the option is not there to mess with.
> 
> ...


This problem just started for me after the last update 20.3.8, I am calling TiVo now to report this annoyances, resetting the network on each Roamio will fix the problem for a few hours. The Mini never has this problem, only Roamio to Roamio streaming, Roamio to the TP4 streams all the time.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

I reached out to TivoMargret on Twitter and she had me email her my Roamio TSNs. She got back to me and had me have both my boxes connect to Tivo twice each. Since then, streaming between them has been working.

I asked her and she did agree to allow me to post this info on the forums. She asked that people can email her at (margret at tivo dot com) with their TSN numbers and she'll try to have someone fix the issue (note, with the holidays she might not get to it right away as she has to pass it off to someone to assist).

She did say that there should be a fix coming in early January that will resolve the issue, but if people don't want to wait they can email her.

I think Tivo has a problem with their general support. Seems lately they just can't help anyone on anything that is technical. Hoping that maybe Tivo will overhaul their support staff so we start getting positive stories about it.

I am grateful that Margret has made herself available to help us loyal Tivo users with our troubles. 

-Kevin


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

kbmb said:


> I reached out to TivoMargret on Twitter and she had me email her my Roamio TSNs. She got back to me and had me have both my boxes connect to Tivo twice each. Since then, streaming between them has been working.
> 
> I asked her and she did agree to allow me to post this info on the forums. She asked that people can email her at (margret at tivo dot com) with their TSN numbers and she'll try to have someone fix the issue (note, with the holidays she might not get to it right away as she has to pass it off to someone to assist).
> 
> ...


I do appreciate that Tivo Marget is willing to filter some of the frustration but REALLY? It's a know issue!!!!! Why couldn't Tivo list this in their damn database so that customer can see this kind of information? I really do not see this as that hard of a request to do. I have always said this and that is all we want is good communication to the customer. It really goes a long way and I find this would satisfy most people, knowing a fix is being worked on.

The other side of me kind of wonders what kind of operation Tivo is running in their support staff. After the Roamino launch I am starting to wonder if I should ever by a Tivo device again until after the device has been on the market for a year.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mburnno said:


> I do appreciate that Tivo Marget is willing to filter some of the frustration but REALLY? It's a know issue!!!!! Why couldn't Tivo list this in their damn database so that customer can see this kind of information? I really do not see this as that hard of a request to do. I have always said this and that is all we want is good communication to the customer. It really goes a long way and I find this would satisfy most people, knowing a fix is being worked on.
> 
> The other side of me kind of wonders what kind of operation Tivo is running in their support staff. After the Roamino launch I am starting to wonder if I should ever by a Tivo device again until after the device has been on the market for a year.


If you wait a year the TiVo will be obsolete and you will want the one coming out in another few months.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

I had a v112 issue between two Roamio's and spent some time with support. It was explained as some new code for OOH streaming that checks latency to see if the devices are truly in the house, it doesn't effect transferring. The issue stopped for me and it wasn't clear if they fixed my account or if 20.3.8 fixed it, but the issue stopped and I haven't called since.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Sixto said:


> I had a v112 issue between two Roamio's and spent some time with support. It was explained as some new code for OOH streaming that checks latency to see if the devices are truly in the house, it doesn't effect transferring. The issue stopped for me and it wasn't clear if they fixed my account or if 20.3.8 fixed it, but the issue stopped and I haven't called since.


After my call to TiVo a CSR called me back (very nice) and had me make two connections on both Roamio units, he waited on the phone as the connections to home were made, after the connections the MRV started working, I will see if it still works tomorrow.


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

lessd said:


> If you wait a year the TiVo will be obsolete and you will want the one coming out in another few months.


After this experience, I may not want none of them. I really have to say this has left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

lessd said:


> After my call to TiVo a CSR called me back (very nice) and had me make two connections on both Roamio units, he waited on the phone as the connections to home were made, after the connections the MRV started working, I will see if it still works tomorrow.


It may of fixed the issue for now but as you stated, how long will it work for is the question? We shouldn't have to keep forcing two connections every time it doesn't work. These small issues are what pisses me off the most. They are just enough to make the Tivo watching experience frustrating. They always seem to happen in the most inconvenience time. I guess there really is not a more convenient time per say.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

mburnno said:


> It may of fixed the issue for now but as you stated, how long will it work for is the question? We shouldn't have to keep forcing two connections every time it doesn't work. These small issues are what pisses me off the most. They are just enough to make the Tivo watching experience frustrating. They always seem to happen in the most inconvenience time. I guess there really is not a more convenient time per say.


I'm kind of leaning toward this mindset too, unfortunately. I've tried several Tivo combinations the last couple weeks and the bugginess is really starting to irritate my otherwise patient family. I'm afraid by the end of next week we'll be going back to the lame FiOS DVRs. Smaller drives, fewer tuners and features, but they've never failed when we've sat down to, you know, watch TV. (Which is the ultimate point of all these things.  )


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

sangs said:


> I'm kind of leaning toward this mindset too, unfortunately. I've tried several Tivo combinations the last couple weeks and the bugginess is really starting to irritate my otherwise patient family. I'm afraid by the end of next week we'll be going back to the lame FiOS DVRs. Smaller drives, fewer tuners and features, but they've never failed when we've sat down to, you know, watch TV. (Which is the ultimate point of all these things.  )


I am leaning more and more to the Comcast X1 DVR. They have vastly improved their DVR but still have some work to do on it. I can tell you this, if you had your Tivo DVR for more then 30days then it is a $75 fee to cancel. I called about this two weeks ago and that is what the CS rep told me on the phone. If you have had the DVR less then 30 days then it is something like $15 or something.

It ls looking like for $150 bucks I can be out of this mess at least watch and record shows. I can use my SlingBox to stream shows that *WORKS* out of the house. I will say Comcast is a little more expensive then Tivo is but if it is mostly bug free then it might be worth it.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mburnno said:


> It may of fixed the issue for now but as you stated, how long will it work for is the question? We shouldn't have to keep forcing two connections every time it doesn't work. These small issues are what pisses me off the most. They are just enough to make the Tivo watching experience frustrating. They always seem to happen in the most inconvenience time. I guess there really is not a more convenient time per say.


A fall back is to just xfer the program as the xfer is now so fast you can watch in real time, except this will not work on copy protected programs.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

mburnno said:


> I will say Comcast is a little more expensive then Tivo is *but if it is mostly bug free then it might be worth it*.


For the people I know who have the X1......they don't even want it if it's free.

Buggy still. Times when some outage will take out the entire thing. And let's be honest......Comcast doesn't care about the X1....they are looking forward to the X2 and cloud hosting all shows. No thanks, I still want the control.

I fully believe Tivo still cares and they are working on making the platform better. I think if you can't wait through some of these smaller issues, then please, go. However, I don't think the grass is greener on the other side....but that's just my opinion.

-Kevin


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

lessd said:


> A fall back is to just xfer the program as the xfer is now so fast you can watch in real time, except this will not work on copy protected programs.


Yeah....I continue to be pleasantly surprised at how fast transfers are compared to the old S2 and TivoHD days!!

I'm guessing this is just some server side configuration that's causing the issue and it will be fixed (either now if you email Margret or in Jan with a patch).

-Kevin


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

lessd said:


> After my call to TiVo a CSR called me back (very nice) and had me make two connections on both Roamio units, he waited on the phone as the connections to home were made, after the connections the MRV started working, I will see if it still works tomorrow.


I'm just wondering if the two calls were just to verify a home lan connection between the two, rather them some code fix, but really not sure. Either way, I've been fine for a few weeks since I reported the problem.


----------



## akaussie (Aug 18, 2010)

So I was having issues again this morning using MRS between my Roamio and Premiere. Two calls home on each didn't fix the issue, but rebooting my Airport Extreme router did fix it for the moment. We will see how long it lasts. I did e-mail Margret with my info.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

akaussie said:


> So I was having issues again this morning using MRS between my Roamio and Premiere. Two calls home on each didn't fix the issue, but rebooting my Airport Extreme router did fix it for the moment. We will see how long it lasts. I did e-mail Margret with my info.


Somebody said they think it is a ping issue, if the ping is too long the unit your streaming to may not be in your home, think VPN to another home, so they may have made the ping test too short. The ping to my router from my computer is about 4ms, the ping to one of my Roamio TiVo starts at 28ms then goes to 13ms, each Roamio has two IP addresses the 2nd address had a ping of only 2ms for one Roamio and 4ms to the other Roamio, I don't know if any of this is part of the real MRV problem.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Yep, that's how it was explained to me.


----------



## akaussie (Aug 18, 2010)

lessd said:


> Somebody said they think it is a ping issue, if the ping is too long the unit your streaming to may not be in your home, think VPN to another home, so they may have made the ping test too short. The ping to my router from my computer is about 4ms, the ping to one of my Roamio TiVo starts at 28ms then goes to 13ms, each Roamio has two IP addresses the 2nd address had a ping of only 2ms for one Roamio and 4ms to the other Roamio, I don't know if any of this is part of the real MRV problem.


The explanation makes total sense, thanks.

EDIT TO ADD:
I just got a call from Tivo in response to my email to Margret. The CSR had me connect with Roamio to the Tivo servers twice. Apparently they made some change behind the scenes - don't know what exactly. MRS seems to be working for the moment. Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

After my two connections a day and 1/2 has gone by and MRV is still working, so TiVo may have MRV problem under control.


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

lessd said:


> Somebody said they think it is a ping issue, if the ping is too long the unit your streaming to may not be in your home, think VPN to another home, so they may have made the ping test too short. The ping to my router from my computer is about 4ms, the ping to one of my Roamio TiVo starts at 28ms then goes to 13ms, each Roamio has two IP addresses the 2nd address had a ping of only 2ms for one Roamio and 4ms to the other Roamio, I don't know if any of this is part of the real MRV problem.


If this is a ping issue, I wonder what Tivo is going to change the response time too?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mburnno said:


> If this is a ping issue, I wonder what Tivo is going to change the response time too?


Whatever TiVo did is sure now working on my Roamios, no MRV problems for three days now.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

If you see V112 errors on your TiVo boxes, please email me your TSNs, and we can fix the issue. ([email protected])

--Margret


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

TiVoMargret said:


> If you see V112 errors on your TiVo boxes, please email me your TSNs, and we can fix the issue. ([email protected])
> 
> --Margret


It has been almost 5 weeks from the time that TiVo fixed the V112 error I was getting and no problems, thanks Margret.


----------



## ehagberg (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm seeing this now with a new Tivo Mini. Sent an email to Margret.

What's odd is that I see much faster ping times to the non-connected ethernet IP address of the my Roamio vs the MOCA IP of the Roamio. (4.6ms vs 14.3ms average)


----------



## Skryme (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey there Ehagberg,

Could you let us know if you have any luck? I have a new TiVo Mini purchased this month and have the same error message. It connects to the MOCA network with a 240 PHY rate, it can see the TiVo Roamio, I can view the Now Playing list. I can delete programs and change season passes. I can even connect to NetFlix, Amazon Instant, and Youtube via the MOCA connection and it streams perfectly with a very high-speed rate.

So it's nicely connected to the Internet and to the Tivo service.. but it just keeps showing the V112 error whenever I try to stream from the TiVo Roamio.

If Margaret is able to help you, then maybe I'll send a note as well. But I'll wait and hopefully hear some good news from you first.


----------

